# Possible Malware in Demul?



## Hungry Friend (Oct 27, 2017)

When I downloaded the latest version of Demul and tested the .7z file on Virustotal I got the following result:







Has anyone had issues with Demul or do you think these are simply false positives? I want to get VF4 Final Tuned running on my PC but if anyone has had issues with Demul, please let me know.


----------



## DKB (Oct 27, 2017)

If 98% of the test says it's fine, 100% chance it's fine. False positive.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 27, 2017)

1 antivirus software detected it, and it's one nobody has ever heard of. Not only that, but it's identified as something very generic, and that it's suspicious. That file is safe.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Ok , sorry it was 2 antivirus programs, and that baidu one was pretty specific, but WisdomEyes should have been picked up by the others if it was actually in there.


----------



## aSpookyNinja (Oct 27, 2017)

Baidu and TrendMicro are total shit. Unless it's detected by stuff like Eset, clamav, comodo, etc, don't worry about it.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Oct 27, 2017)

I suspected they were just false positives; thanks for the quick replies and when I have the time I'm gonna go ahead and set Demul up and get some of those beautiful Naomi 2 games running. From the YT videos I've watched it looks like the various versions of VF4 run almost flawlessly. PS2 port of Evo is really nice but it's still vastly inferior to the arcade version in terms of character poly counts, textures and of course general image quality. The PS2 is NOT a good piece of HW to port Naomi games to since most of them rely so much on good texture work and excellent IQ.


----------



## CMDreamer (Oct 27, 2017)

I wouldn't trust on Baidu... and TrendMicro... well, haven't used it so can't even give a good opinion.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Oct 29, 2017)

I just went ahead and got it running. Hope those little scares are just that; little scares/false positives.






Final Tuned never left Japan and it looks way better than even the very competent PS2 EVO port. Still need to tweak the emu to get ir running 100% flawlessly without any audio popping and such but seems to run quite smoothly.


----------

